# delete account



## G1T SR (Jan 9, 2011)

how do i delete my account


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

you can't, we can if you really want, any reason?


----------



## G1T SR (Jan 9, 2011)

well car is up for sale so i wont be needing it, its been fun whilst havin the tt but cant trust it not breaking down unlike my old jap 4x4 and you can park the old 4x4 without the care of someone damaging it in a car park


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

G1T SR said:


> well car is up for sale so i wont be needing it, its been fun whilst havin the tt but cant trust it not breaking down unlike my old jap 4x4 and you can park the old 4x4 without the care of someone damaging it in a car park


I can completely understand about the 4x4 but surprised the TT has proved unreliable. Who looks after it for you?


----------

